# salt fork spillway



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Fished the spilway at saltfork today from 11 til 2 and caught 8 saugeye between me and another guy caught a crappie also...Biggest saugeye was about 18'


----------



## bsachopper (Jan 2, 2011)

What was you catching them on?


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i caught everything on a pink jighead and a white twister tail...change the sizes of the twister tails and jigheads


----------

